# RSPCA Poor Media Attention



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I watched a ch4 show yesterday called the Horse Hoarder and if you missed it you can catch up here The Horse Hoarder - 4oD - Channel 4


I thought it was interesting that the programme chose to portray the RSPCA in such a poor light. They were shown to be incompetent, uneducated, bullish and nonsensical in their efforts to have the keeper prosecuted when the situation was already fully under control.

Gone are the days when the public unquestionably believed in and relied upon this charity to safeguard the welfare of our animals. 

Is their reputation becoming irrepairably damaged?

For me, seeing a documentary sympathise with the keeper and publicly disagree with the actions of the RSPCA feels somewhat momentous.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully even the untouchables can't get away with stuff for ever I can see them having a massive overhaul soon


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeh I saw it too, 'twas interesting, and refreshing to see a new perspective shown.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

The RSPCA are a waste of space.

I work part time at an exotic animal sanctuary, which houses mainly new world primates ( tamarins, marmosets) amongst many other animals.

We got a visit today after a 'complaint' was issued against us. The complaint was that 2 of our monkeys are kept single without companions. 

Now, its true. Our Cotton Topped Tamarin does live alone. He and a former female partner were rescued from a zoo after they were no longer considered viable 'attractions' for the general public. So, we stepped in and rescued the pair. But time has passed and the female died some time ago leaving the male alone. We have tried since the day the female died to source another companion for him but the truth is that they are like rocking horse sh!te. Zoo's dont want to part with what they do have, and neither do private collectors, and those that do demand silly prices. As a sanctuary we avoid buying animals as thats not the idea..

So, the RSPCA inspector suggested that we give this particular monkey to a zoo...

Sorry, what? 
These people just don't know what they're talking about, zoos dont take animals like this on, he was a rescue from a zoo in the first place!! More importantly, you CAN NOT introduce any monkey to an existing troop. Of course the inspector seemed surprised when we said this.

They also suggested the same for our white lip tamarin, who again was a rescue but she came with the rest of her troop ( 5 or 6 individuals). She's an old monkey, so they thought the best course of action would be euthanasia 

And finally, they thought we should seperate 4 generations of offspring from a pair of Cotton Marmosets because 'we are concerned that there may be interbreeding within the group'...

:censor::censor: If youre going to come and poke your nose around a monkey sanctuary, atleast know a thing or two about the animals.. Its pretty well known that marmosets DO NOT interbreed. They just don't do it. Not in the wild or captivity. Only the dominant pair will breed, if either of them die or are removd, the roop will no longer grow and eventually die off.

They just generally had no idea. They couldnt identify a single animal on the premises except the cat and our bearded dragons.

Meanwhile half a mile away, there are 3 horses and a pony living in a field with no grass and up to their knees in mud, with no food or water as the farmer/landowner refuses to feed them as they belong to his late wife...
We've reported the above numerous times, last time the RSPCA responded 'we dont have time to deal with this particular case, yet they have time to snoop around us after a SINGLE complaint.

Rant over.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awwww halfway through this documentary already and, poor guy! 

Edited

That being said, he does seem a fair bit ignorant when all his chum is trying to do is help his situation!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't blame you for ranting - don't get me started!!! :lol2:

I watched the programme too and agree with you Pouchie that for once it didn't paint the RSPCA as wonderful rescuers of animals. 

About time is all I'm going to say!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It is heartbreaking and INFURIATING that they didnt tap into their millions of pounds of donations and bung the guy £200 to worm the horses.

That way all would be resolved as the friend was already helping to sell the colts to keep numbers down.

Why not just HELP people as a good charity would instead of victimising.

Then get onto a people's charity and get help for the owner's living conditions. The bare minimum he should have under basic human rights is water!!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Is this the one that was all over facebook early last year?

I followed this, and the RSPCA's efforts were disgraceful. They were initially uninterested in the case, until they got a whiff of publicity, then jumped on it.

Someone recently put this e-petition up;

We ask the government to investigate the RSPCA's activities, especially where they infringe civl or legal rights. - e-petitions

I normally don't bother too much as the target to get them put before parliament is ridiculous, but this seems to have gathered a quick pace (nearly 3000 sigs in less than a week) so might be worth looking at.

The RSPCA really do infuriate me sometimes!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> It is heartbreaking and INFURIATING that they didnt tap into their millions of pounds of donations and bung the guy £200 to worm the horses.
> 
> That way all would be resolved as the friend was already helping to sell the colts to keep numbers down.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I thought. They only took away (what was it?) 3 horses who were really bad and left him with instructions to worm, geld etc. Surely they could have given him the worming money and some sort of constructive help, as it was obvious he was doing without himself to feed the horses.

Where would they all have ended up if that lovely young woman hadn't gone in to help him??? And what would the RSPCA have done with 47 horses if they'd taken them off him - euthanasia methinks! :bash:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I watched the programme all I can say is RSPCA as much use as a chocolate fireguard :bash: it is hellish someone having to live like that.


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

It did look like the owner needed the push to reduce his numbers to a more manageable level but surely a carrot and stick method would have gotten them further.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ony said:


> It did look like the owner needed the push to reduce his numbers to a more manageable level but surely a carrot and stick method would have gotten them further.


It is agreed that he was struggling and he appeared to know that he was doing ok with feeding but couldnt afford medical costs for the herd.
I think he did need a push but the point is that he already *had* it (from the friend who was already working with him to reduce numbers).

As far as the 'method' goes - they only appear to have one method. Victimisation. People donate to see them use a strong hand with *animal abusers* - not a pensioner who is a genuine animal lover, sadly dealt a raw deal and failed to cope well after losing both wife and child.

Some charity.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely and totally agree. There correct title is "The Society for the *Prevention *of Cruelty to Animals", but they seem to wait until the cruelty has been performed and then prosecute rather than help owners to look after their animals properly.


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Would he have let her sell so many if he hadn't also been under the threat of losing the lot? If they gave him a little support the threat would probably have been enough though. How much does it cost to deworm a few horses when you have the buying power of the RSPCA? Probably not as much as taking him to court.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Tarron

The Petition is gaining pace - despite the comments by some closet antis on this site!

It needs to get 100,000 signatures in order to be debated in Parliament - however a cross-party working group of MPs and Peers is raising the matter with The Charity Commissioners. Nick Hurd, the Charities Minister has also received documentation from other MPs.

In carrying out two prosecutions (Heythrop Hunt & Bundy family) the RSPCA claimed costs in Court of over £450,000!

In addition to signing the petition, contact your MP - if you're worried about what to say, use the basis of the petition wording - or PM me. Every single query raised with MPs and passed to The Charity Commissioners and Nick Hurd pushes our case forward!

The RSPCA are committed to stopping the keeping, breeding and exhibiting British Birds, breeding and exhibiting Rabbits, keeping and breeding Exotic Animals - if you have a GENUINE interest in the keeping and breeding birds, reptiles and animals as a hobby - ACT!

That there will be more 'attacks' on Exotic keepers - easy target! The RSPCA are getting wary of pushing horse-keepers - they have fought back! 
.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

duffey1 said:


> Tarron
> 
> The Petition is gaining pace - despite the comments by some closet antis on this site!
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree with the sentiment of your post, I would advise not to alienate members of the forum with statements such as 'closet antis'.
I agree that the RSPCA finances and procedures need looking at, but you might be better at trying to gain signatures in a different angle to the ranting.
Im glad the petition is doing well and I will mention it to my local mp. Maybe you could try to get on the news with it?

For the record, I dont wish to see the end of the RSPCA, I just want them to return to their original roots of animal welfare and protection, not political lobbyist and money making regime.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Tarron said:


> For the record, I dont wish to see the end of the RSPCA, I just want them to return to their original roots of animal welfare and protection, not political lobbyist and money making regime.


 
An important point :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree. The organisation as a whole started off with good intentions and there is no doubt they were needed and did their job well in the beginning. 

Sadly everyone agrees now that they have become too big, too political and to be honest too greedy!!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

duffey1 said:


> In carrying out two prosecutions (Heythrop Hunt & Bundy family) the RSPCA claimed costs in Court of over £450,000!


That was a case of them breaking the law, so why did RSPCA pay and not police/government?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Devi said:


> That was a case of them breaking the law, so why did RSPCA pay and not police/government?


RSPCA take private prosecutions they are not independently scrutinised, so can and I would suggest do prosecuted people for political and financial objectives rather than the defendant has committed an offence!

As a separate issue if a private prosecution is taken and the prosecutor looses the other sides costs are expected to be paid by the prosecutor. Typical this is not the case with the RSPCA and you the tax payer’s pickups up the bill!

This is why for years I have been arguing that the RSPCA must be forced to work through an independent prosecution authority, as we see in Scotland.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This programme confused me because the RSPCA were talking about horses being malnourished. I cant say in the whole of the documentary i saw a single horse that was seriously underweight :/


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I watched this last night and thought the RSPCA came across as uncaring, idiots.
But I also feel humanity also came across as lacking somewhat.

How on earth can we let someone of what, 69 live like this?

The whole thing, on the part of the RSPCA, which this thread is about, was an exercise in bullying, easy pickings and weight throwing.
They knew he wouldn't be able to fight back as his funds wouldn't allow it.
It was a box ticking process and as far as I can see didn't really achieve much.

That's all.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Im following this thread with a lot of interest as I am currently doing a lot of research in regards to the image of the RSPCA and its recent scrutiny.

This program really did re-affirm my beliefs that the general public have a misguided view on the RSPCA and put them on too high a pedestal. 

Gone are the days it seems where the RSPCA would prosecute those who deserved it, and instead see fit to make examples of those people who with a little bit of education and guidance could make wonderful pet owners. 

I was shocked to receive this message from my friend on facebook who runs a horse sanctuary. His/Her name has been changed to protect identity. 

SAJ:

'We've dealt with them on a few occasions, the one that will always stand out was about 18 months we had a call about a mare and foal who were dying and were skin and bones. Worst we've ever seen, I've got loads of pics i can email them to you. We then had the RSPCA turn up saying how dare we take the horses. They've been watching them for a month waiting for the horses to die so they can prosecute. Which was crazy to us as are motto has always been horse welfare first, deal with the humans second! Both had super veterinary treatment. The mum went to her new how last year and I kept the foal as she was a little weaker and she's going to be my future horse. So that really made me see what was the RSPCA priorities! Xxx '

Unfortunately i know of too many other people (namely, reptile and exotic folk) who have had similar encounters with this charity. 

I would welcome an investigation in to their practices and have signed the petition.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Devi,

"That was a case of them breaking the law, so why did RSPCA pay and not police/government?"

I will try to explain certain 'facts of life' in the simplest terms possible :-
1. The RSPCA are, perhaps unique as a 'charity' and 'prosecuting body' since they have Criminal Convictions.
2. The RSPB process their prosecutions through the properly constituted authorised body, Crown Prosecution Service. 
3. The SSPCA process their prosecutions through the properly constituted authority, The Procurator Fiscal.
4. If the RSPCA processed their prosecutions through the properly constituted authority, the Crown Prosecution Service, at least 70% of the cases would be dropped with no prosecution due to a wide variety of "errors" on the part of the RSPCA, including cases where no laws were broken, yet people have been prosecuted! One example - 16 year old prosecuted for cruelty to animals foir sending Spiders through the post! Spiders, as Arachnids, fall outside the classification of Animals (no backbone) - yet he was successfully prosecuted!
5. The RSPCA incurred costs of £125,000 on the Bundy case - no law was broken and the CPS would have not proceeded.
6. The RSPCA - in its current form - is so far removed from its original ideals, it is not recognisable as the same organisation! 18 out of 25 Trustees are supporters of Animal activist organisations including Animal Liberation Front - can you justify supporting an organisation (a pseudo-charity) dedicated to stopping the keeping and breeding of birds, reptiles and animals?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emzylock said:


> Im following this thread with a lot of interest as I am currently doing a lot of research in regards to the image of the RSPCA and its recent scrutiny.
> 
> This program really did re-affirm my beliefs that the general public have a misguided view on the RSPCA and put them on too high a pedestal.
> 
> ...


That doesn't surprise me in the least - that's what I mean s
when i say they have lost their main objective of *preventing* cruelty.

A few years ago my friends (retired farmers) rented a local field to keep 2 of their rare breed sheep. 5 horses appeared in that field a year afterward and although my friend went to that field every day to feed and check their sheep, they never saw anyone watering or feeding the horses. The horses became thinner and thinner and weaker and weaker and after numerous attempts to get the RSPCA out to do something, an inspector eventually arrived and took away 2 of the horse which were in the worst condition (rather like what happened on the "The Horse Hoarder", yet left the other 3, even though my friends assured them that no-one was feeding or watering them.

So............ eventually the other 3 horses became so weak my friend had to call out the RSPCA again and this time they took all 3 away - why?? Presumably because they could make a successful prosecution. 

Now the way I see it, that is the RSPCA committing cruelty as all 5 horses should have been removed at the same time, to prevent further suffering and deterioration in the 3 that were left :bash:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I watched this and what I found heartbreaking was the poor bloke actually bought stuff from their charity shops (I.e actually giving money to the people prosecuting him!)

None of the horses that I seem we're in bad condition, infact, for horses that were damn near feral, they were in brilliant condition! 

I remember, we had a stray lamb from our friend who was a farmer. It's mother had died and there was no ewes who had lost a lamb to adopt it. He already had another 3 lambs being hand reared at his, so we took one to help out. The RSPCA came because ONE person had complained, and they threatened to take him away because "he wasn't in his natural environment", which I found odd for 2 reasons.
1- if he had of been in his natural environment, he would be dead as he had no mother.
2-what pet animal IS in their natural environment? 

I also had one to the shop who was trying to give me a hard time cos we had 10 week old ferrets (hobs and jills) all in together and they weren't neutered. Apparantly they were all going to interbreed with each other! I responded by telling him that ferrets don't breed until the following spring after they are born and secondly, you shouldn't neuter hobs until at least a year old. He seemed shocked at that. 

When I was younger, I used to really look up to the RSPCA, infact, it was my dream job. I wish it would go back to how it used to.


----------

